# Verdrahtungskanal "über Kopf"



## SchneiderCC (11 Oktober 2010)

wir haben oft das Problem, dass wir Verdrahtungskanäle mit der Öffnung nach unten montieren müssen, dabei setzten wir dann Drahthalteklammern ein um der schwerkraft entgegen zu wirken. ist allerdings nicht die optimale Lösung, da man spätestens nach einigen umbauten den Kanal nur noch sehr mühsam zu bekommt. daher meine Frage: Wie macht ihr so etwas? oder kennt ihr Verdrahtungskanäle die nur einseitig geschlitzt sind die man dann mit der Öffnung zur Seite montieren kann?


----------



## Buschmann (12 Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen SchneiderCC,
irgendwie verstehe ich das Problem nicht so ganz...

Warum nimmst du keinen Winkel und montierst da den Verdrahtungskanal seitlich drauf?!

Oder hier:
http://www.hager.de/leitungsfuehrung-und-raumanschlusssysteme/deckeninstallationssysteme/162011.htm

Buschmann


----------



## Mordor_FRI (14 Oktober 2010)

Hängt ein wenig vom Schranksystem ab.
Da wir meist Rittal Schränke haben ist die Lösung meines Vorgängers immer realisierbar. Und ansonsten eben ein Blech zurechtbiegen und Anschrauben.


----------



## SchneiderCC (15 Oktober 2010)

Ja mit Blechwinkeln wäre das realisierbar, ich wollte nur darauf verzeichten und hatte gehofft jemand wüsste eine Lösung mit der sich der Aufwand nicht erhöhen würde. 
Die Kanäle sind nicht im Schaltschrank sondern im Manschinenraum.


----------



## Mordor_FRI (15 Oktober 2010)

In einer Maschine kenne ich meistens nur Kabelrinne,Kabelbahn (mit und ohne Deckel) und geschloßenen Kabelkanal.
Verdrahtungskanal kenne ich bisher nur im Schaltschrank.
Aber Wär Gitterrinne da nicht eine Option? die Kanst du dann auch seitlich verbauen, Änderungen sind dann auch nicht das Thema.


----------



## Verpolt (15 Oktober 2010)

> wir haben oft das Problem, dass wir Verdrahtungskanäle mit der Öffnung nach unten montieren müssen



schraub den Kanal mit einer Seite an die Decke ( neue Löcher in kanal bohren)


----------



## mmr (20 Oktober 2010)

Wenn du unter Verdrahtungskanal das gleiche verstehst wie ich, nämlich das er links und rechts nur Lamellen hat um Drähte seitlich auszuführen, dann wird das mit der Seite anbohren schwierig.
Wenn hier allerdings ein Kabelkanal gemeint ist dann geht das bestimmt.
Sprechen wir hier von Kunstoff oder Metall???
Bei Metallkanälen gibt es welche die Scharniere am Deckel haben und dann können die auch ganz bequem seitlich oder über Kopf montiert werden.


----------



## Verpolt (20 Oktober 2010)

> Wenn du unter Verdrahtungskanal das gleiche verstehst wie ich, nämlich das er links und rechts nur Lamellen hat um Drähte seitlich auszuführen, dann wird das mit der Seite anbohren schwierig.
> Wenn hier allerdings ein Kabelkanal gemeint ist dann geht das bestimmt.
> Sprechen wir hier von Kunstoff oder Metall???
> Bei Metallkanälen gibt es welche die Scharniere am Deckel haben und dann können die auch ganz bequem seitlich oder über Kopf montiert werden.



Ich hoffe doch, dass er sich falsch ausgedrückt hat.

Wer verbaut Verdrahtungskanäle ausserhalb des Schranks?


----------



## SchneiderCC (20 Oktober 2010)

wir haben das inzwischen gelöst indem wir den Kanal an Aluprofilen befestigt haben.
@verpolt
Wir verwenden den Verdrahtungskanal (beidseitig geschlitzt)  tatsächlich ausserhalb des Schaltschrankes, im Maschinenraum, allerdings sind im Kanal keine Einzeladerleitungen (H07VK...) sondern nur Mantel Leitungen, er dient also nicht als mechanischer Schutz.


----------



## Verpolt (20 Oktober 2010)

SchneiderCC schrieb:


> wir haben das inzwischen gelöst indem wir den Kanal an Aluprofilen befestigt haben.
> @verpolt
> Wir verwenden den Verdrahtungskanal (beidseitig geschlitzt)  tatsächlich ausserhalb des Schaltschrankes, im Maschinenraum, allerdings sind im Kanal keine Einzeladerleitungen (H07VK...) sondern nur Mantel Leitungen, er dient also nicht als mechanischer Schutz.



OK

hab ich so noch nie gesehen :neutral:


----------

